
Calif. Law Says All Websites Need to Let Minors Delete Activity - azinman2
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/calif-law-websites-minors-delete-activity/story?id=20361045
======
doubt_me
I am curious as to how this will be enforced. And it doesn't come into effect
until 2015.

The way back machine? 4Chan? Copy and paste? NSA? Right click download? Screen
grabs?

I mean the only realistic way for this to be enforced is to not allow anyone
under 13 to use the internet/ social networks which will never happen.

This is a weird one

~~~
smartwater
"While children under 13 can legally give out personal information with their
parents' permission, many websites altogether disallow underage children from
using their services due to the amount of work involved." \-
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Pro...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Children%27s_Online_Privacy_Protection_Act)

~~~
doubt_me
In the real world I would like to believe every parent pays attention to what
their kid does.

------
o0-0o
Change your age to a minor and the goons can't get you. Perfect.

